# era muerto ; ser / estar muerto



## Peterdg

¡Hola foreros!

Siempre he creído que "muerto" iba con estar. He buscado los hilos en este foro que hablan de este tema y en general confirman lo que pensaba (omitiendo los casos límites como "un zombie" o algo parecido)

Ahora he encontrado esta frase en un libro de Eduardo Mendoza (La verdad sobre el caso Savolta, página 379): añado unas frases para que el contexto resulte claro:

"<<Venga con nosotros, señora, su marido está al hospital>>. Cuando llegamos, ya *era muerto,* el pobre Andreu. Me dijeron que había tenido un accidente, pero yo sé muy bien que lo habían matado los enemigos del Pep Puntxet."

Le enseñé a una amiga española (que además es lingüista) este fragmento y en su opinión "era muerto" aquí (y siempre) es rotundamente incorrecto.

Del otro lado, Eduardo Mendoza tiene una reputación gramatical intachable así que me pregunto si hay alguna razón aquí para ponerlo así.

Otra posibilidad sería que es un simple error tipográfico.

¿Qué opináis los foreros?


----------



## MiriamE

A mí me suena fatal, la verdad.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

A mi también, pero lo he leído alguna que otra vez.

_Y quando el conde llegó y le puso su hijo delante pensó que era muerto. _

Era una construcción común en español antiguo.


----------



## Suggar

¡Hola!

Bueno supongo que entonces habrás oido que 'ser muerto' es se usa cuando hablamos de 'ser asesinado', no es muy usual pero cuando se utiliza es con ese sentido. ¿Por qué lo usa Mendoza? Leí el libro y no me llamó la atención, gracias a ti me fui a buscar el fragmento. Sólo se me ocurre una cosa: Eduardo Mendoza es catalán, quizá en catalán se diga así (no tengo ni idea), sería mejor preguntar en el foro de catalán... 

Como curiosidad (aunque no tenga nada que ver en principio) te diré que a veces usan 'venir' por 'ir', un amigo fue a visitarme a UK y en su mail me decía 'vengo el día tal...' en vez de 'voy el día tal...', puede ser que haya algo de eso.


----------



## lenaps

También yo lo he leído o me suena del español antiguo y enfático.


----------



## Peterdg

¡Muchas gracias por sus respuestas!

Entonces, entiendo que se puede considerarlo como un arcaismo.


----------



## Suggar

Peterdg said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por sus respuestas!
> 
> Entonces, entiendo que se puede considerarlo como un arcaismo.


 
Debo corregiste algo: "... que se puede considerar como..." o "...que puedo/ podemos considerarlo como..."


----------



## Valtiel

Sí, es español arcaico; antes se escribía y se hablaba así. Muy buenas pruebas de ello están en _Don Quijote de la Mancha_.

Sin embargo, yo he visto muchos escritos hispanoamericanos donde se empleaba el verbo _ser_ en lugar del verbo _estar_. ¿Convivencia con el inglés, arcaísmo...? Quién sabe...

Saludos.


----------



## Peterdg

Suggar said:


> Debo corregiste algo: "... que se puede considerar como..." o "...que puedo/ podemos considerarlo como..."


 
¿Por qué? A mí, las tres posibilidades me parecen correctas pero no soy hablante nativo. Me gustaría mucho conocer la razón.


----------



## elianecanspeak

El autor describe una de sus novelas como "cruce de novela histórica, novela policíaca, hagiografía y parodia de todas ellas".

Si eso es su estilo típico, ¿no sería normal emplear usos antiguos en ficción história y parodías?


----------



## Suggar

"Se puede considerar como..." el sujeto sería  'esta palabra' por ejemplo, "esta palabra se puede considerar como..."
"Puedo/ podemos considerarlo como..." aquí tienes el sujeto (omitido) yo/ nosotros, pero es necesario decir qué es lo que consideramos, ese 'lo' (CD) se refiere a 'esta palabra'
No sé si me he explicado


----------



## Agró

La frase en catalán sería: Ja *era* mort.

Estoy casi seguro que el personaje está hablando castellano con influencia catalana.


----------



## Suggar

Agró said:


> La frase en catalán sería: Ja *era* mort.
> 
> Estoy casi seguro que el personaje está hablando castellano con influencia catalana.


 Ahh por fin, eso es lo que creía, thread no 4


----------



## elianecanspeak

"1943:
*Nace en Barcelona* el 11 de enero. Hijo de un fiscal y de un ama de casa, el niño Mendoza quiso ser torero, explorador y capitán de barco. Pero como estas actividades no eran factibles y en su familia había un culto a la literatura, tuvo que dedicarse a leer, lo cual, según confiesa él mismo, influyó algo en su futura vocación."

http://www.clubcultura.com/clubliteratura/clubescritores/mendoza/cronologia.htm


----------



## elianecanspeak

Agró said:


> La frase en catalán sería: Ja *era* mort.
> 
> Estoy casi seguro que el personaje está hablando castellano con influencia catalana.



Sobre el autor del libro de Peterdg :
"1943: *Nace en Barcelona* el 11 de enero. Hijo de un fiscal y de un ama de casa, el niño Mendoza quiso ser torero, explorador y capitán de barco. Pero como estas actividades no eran factibles y en su familia había un culto a la literatura, tuvo que dedicarse a leer, lo cual, según confiesa él mismo, influyó algo en su futura vocación."

http://www.clubcultura.com/clubliter...cronologia.htm


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

peterdg said:
			
		

> Le enseñé a una amiga española (que además es lingüista) este fragmento y en su opinión "era muerto" aquí (y siempre) es rotundamente incorrecto.



No hace directamente a la pregunta, ya que el sentido es diferente, pero algunas veces en sentido figurado, otras no, la condición de "hombre muerto" (estar condenado) se expresa con el verbo ser, no con estar.
Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

Suggar said:


> "Se puede considerar como..." el sujeto sería 'esta palabra' por ejemplo, "esta palabra se puede considerar como..."
> "Puedo/ podemos considerarlo como..." aquí tienes el sujeto (omitido) yo/ nosotros, pero es necesario decir qué es lo que consideramos, ese 'lo' (CD) se refiere a 'esta palabra'
> No sé si me he explicado


 
En el primer caso que describes ("se puede considerar como ..."), lo tratas como un pasivo reflejo y si lo tratas así, estoy de acuerdo contigo.

Para demostrar mi punto, voy a utilizar otra frase como ejemplo: 

"Se puede considerar este asunto como un arcaísmo" 

En tu motivación, "este asunto" es sujeto.

Ahora bien: yo aprendí hace años que hay otro uso de "se" que no sea el pasivo reflejo. En este caso, el "se" se podría sustituir por "uno" y es sujeto. "el asunto" sería CD y en la frase que utilicé yo, "el asunto", como CD, se ha sustituido por "lo".

Otro ejemplo en que queda clara esta construcción: "Se ve a las alumnas desde el despacho". En este caso está claro que "a las alumnas" es CD (por la presencia de "a") y que el sujeto es "se" como lo pretendía en mi frase. (esta frase viene de la Gramática española de J.M. Blecua).

Pues, no soy hablante nativo y es posible que esta contrucción no se utilice a menudo. 

Te agradecería que lo comentaras.

Saludos.


----------



## Peterdg

Agró said:


> La frase en catalán sería: Ja *era* mort.
> 
> Estoy casi seguro que el personaje está hablando castellano con influencia catalana.


 
¡Gracias Agró y Suggar! En el contexto del libro es seguramente una posibilidad.


----------



## Suggar

Peterdg said:


> En el primer caso que describes ("se puede considerar como ..."), lo tratas como un pasivo reflejo y si lo tratas así, estoy de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> Para demostrar mi punto, voy a utilizar otra frase como ejemplo:
> 
> "Se puede considerar este asunto como un arcaísmo"
> 
> En tu motivación, "este asunto" es sujeto.
> 
> Ahora bien: yo aprendí hace años que hay otro uso de "se" que no sea el pasivo reflejo. En este caso, el "se" se podría sustituir por "uno" y es sujeto. "el asunto" sería CD y en la frase que utilicé yo, "el asunto", como CD, se ha sustituido por "lo".
> 
> Otro ejemplo en que queda clara esta construcción: "Se ve a las alumnas desde el despacho". En este caso está claro que "a las alumnas" es CD (por la presencia de "a") y que el sujeto es "se" como lo pretendía en mi frase. (esta frase viene de la Gramática española de J.M. Blecua).
> 
> Pues, no soy hablante nativo y es posible que esta contrucción no se utilice a menudo.
> 
> Te agradecería que lo comentaras.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Creo que tienes el tema bastante claro  En la frase "Se puede considerar este asunto como un arcaísmo" puedes reemplazar 'se' por 'uno'como bien dices pero entonces ya no tienes el 'se' pasivo reflejo


----------



## duvija

Y como siempre, todo se puede explicar, si nos esmeramos en hacerlo. La macana es recurrir a la lingüística histórica, como si la gente de la calle supiera el desarrollo de tales palabras. 
Hay buenos argumentos, sobretodo:

"Juan es alegre no implica que Juan está alegre ni Juan está alegre implica que Juan es alegre pero Juan es soltero sí implica que Juan está soltero y Juan está soltero también implica que Juan es soltero"

Y de golpe, hay que explicar 'Juan está muerto' y esa no pasa ninguna de las pruebas necesarias. En teoría Juan es muerto debiera estar bien, y sin embargo no existe. Y lo mismo con 'Juan está vivo', donde el uso con 'ser' da lugar a un significado totalmente diferente.

No hay caso, hay cosas que conviene memorizar y no analizar.


----------



## donbill

duvija said:


> Y de golpe, hay que explicar 'Juan está muerto' y esa no pasa ninguna de las pruebas necesarias. En teoría Juan es muerto debiera estar bien, y sin embargo no existe. Y lo mismo con 'Juan está vivo', donde el uso con 'ser' da lugar a un significado totalmente diferente.



Pero en las comedias del siglo de oro era bastante frecuente que un personaje, viéndose mortalmente herido, dijera "¡Muerto soy!". (Mi avatar, don Pedro Calderón de la Barca, me propuso este post.)

Saludos


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

donbill said:


> Pero en las comedias del siglo de oro era bastante frecuente que un personaje, viéndose mortalmente herido, dijera "¡Muerto soy!". (Mi avatar, don Pedro Calderón de la Barca, me propuso este post.)


¡Con esto sí que nos matas a todos!


----------



## capitas

donbill said:


> Pero en las comedias del siglo de oro era bastante frecuente que un personaje, viéndose mortalmente herido, dijera "¡Muerto soy!". (Mi avatar, don Pedro Calderón de la Barca, me propuso este post.)
> 
> Saludos


 


aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¡Con esto sí que nos matas a todos!


¡Muertos seáis y muertos sean!
My avatar just said "Guau" ."Estoy" triste.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

capitas said:


> ¡Muertos seáis y muertos sean!
> My avatar just said "Guau" ."Estoy" triste.


 
In English, capitas, in English: we just passed away...


----------



## Peterdg

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¡Con esto sí que nos matas a todos!


Voy a mataros un poco más

Del DPD





> *matar(se)*. *1. *Como transitivo, ‘quitar(se) la vida’ y, como intransitivo pronominal, ‘perder la vida’. Su participio, _matado,_ se emplea en la formación de los tiempos compuestos y también, aunque raramente, en la pasiva perifrástica: _«Había matado a dos hombres»_ (Savater _Caronte_ [Esp. 1981]); _«El animal es mío. Fue matado en mi propiedad, ¿no, comisario?»_ (RRosa _Sebastián_ [Guat. 1994]). Para construir la pasiva de _matar_ se emplea más habitualmente _muerto,_ aunque este sea formalmente el participio de _mori__r: «Según la leyenda, Osiris, que era el esposo de Isis,_ *fue muerto* _a traición por su propio hermano»_ (Pedrero _Besos_ [Esp. 1987]); _«Imposible saber cuántas personas *fueron muertas* o heridas por las balas»_ (Velasco _Regina_ [Méx. 1987]); ello se debe a la vigencia, en la construcción pasiva, del antiguo uso de _morir_ como verbo causativo


No creo que jamás lo haya visto/oído. ¿Es pura ignorancia mía o vosotros también diríais: "fueron matados"?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Sí que me has _matao_, peter. Yo creo que nunca diría *fueron muertos*. Tengo grabado en mi subconsciente que alguien -debía ser la profesora de Lengua del colegio- nos insistía en que *ser muerto* está mal... Y ahí quedó.


----------



## capitas

Peterdg said:


> Voy a mataros un poco más
> 
> Del DPDNo creo que jamás lo haya visto/oído. ¿Es pura ignorancia mía o vosotros también diríais: "fueron matados"?


I think that most of the times I'd try to avoid muertos/matados, using another kind of structure (impersonal).
Murieron muchos hombres.
Matamos el animal en nuestra propiedad.
If it was not possible, I'd rather use "fueron muertos". I can imagine myself thinking about "¿¿fueron matados??"=awkward= los mataron
Ellos murieron: si murieron solos= se murieron.
Si murieron con ayuda= los mataron
Si la ayuda fue su propia ayuda= se mataron (se reflexivo)


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

capitas said:


> Si la ayuda fue su propia ayuda= se mataron (se reflexivo)


Capitas, I hope you don't mind: I'm going to speak to you in Spanish. I know you're very brave, almost bilingual, so you'll understand.
No siempre es así. Si estás leyendo el periódico en tu casa y dices, 'Anda, se mató el vecino en la carretera', puede significar que tuvo un accidente.


----------



## capitas

capitas said:


> I think that most of the times I'd try to avoid muertos/matados, using another kind of structure (impersonal).
> Murieron muchos hombres.
> Matamos el animal en nuestra propiedad.
> If it was not possible, I'd rather use "fueron muertos". I can imagine myself thinking about "¿¿fueron matados??"=awkward= los mataron
> Ellos murieron: si murieron solos= se murieron.
> Si murieron con ayuda= los mataron
> Si la ayuda fue su propia ayuda= se mataron (se reflexivo)


 


aldonzalorenzo said:


> Capitas, I hope you don't mind: I'm going to speak to you in Spanish. I know you're very brave, almost bilingual, so you'll understand.
> No siempre es así. Si estás leyendo el periódico en tu casa y dices, 'Anda, se mató el vecino en la carretera', puede significar que tuvo un accidente.


I do apologize if I'm not able to fully understand when you are asking to me in Spanish. .
I had thought of that use, and without further consulting , I think that we use "Alguien se mató" when nobodyelse but himself/herself had to do with the death (an accident), although they did not die on purpose. 
I just stated the "se reflexivo". Ellos se mataron (a sí mismos, en un duelo). 
Definitely, I think that both uses of "se mataron" are reflexive. One of them just reflexive, and maybe the other one pasiva-refleja in ists origin. 
They undoubtedly passed away, like you will


----------



## duvija

Hay otros hilos sobre esto, pero mi sensación siempre fue (¿a alguien le importa?) que en actos de heroísmo, batallas, defensas, los finados 'son muertos'. Si es en accidentes de tránsito, pasan a 'fueron matados'.
Pero no tengo estadísticas sobre estos usos. En las cancioncillas a los héroes de la patria, usan más 'fueron muertos'.


----------



## donbill

duvija said:


> Hay otros hilos sobre esto, pero mi sensación siempre fue (¿a alguien le importa?) que en actos de heroísmo, batallas, defensas, los finados 'son muertos'. Si es en accidentes de tránsito, pasan a 'fueron matados'.
> Pero no tengo estadísticas sobre estos usos. En las cancioncillas a los héroes de la patria, usan más 'fueron muertos'.



Esto lo encontré en deBruyne, _A Comprehensive Spanish Grammar,_ p. _430._
"In written language, _muerto_ is sometimes used instead of _matado_ in non-compound tenses of the passive when the subject is a person:

_Tres guerrilleros fueron muertos por los soldados._

and it is is not impossible to find _muerto_ used for _matado_ in an active sense in this register:

_José Marco ha muerto siete perdices_. (Azorín)"


----------



## Istriano

Ha muerto.---> Está muerto.
Murió. ---> Es muerto.


----------



## Galathil

Actualmente, en algunas lenguas romances, todavía existen los llamados "verbos de movimiento" como en Francés,y estos tienen la peculiaridad de que su uso en pasado compuesto o participio no se utiliza el auxiliar haber sino ser( por ejemplo, ser venidos) y de entre esos verbos está el verbo morir. Antiguamente, el Español tenía esa manera de formar esos verbos, _las mujeres son llegadas a la casa, _que ya cambió y se utiliza el verbo haber, aunque, como podemos ver con el verbo morir todavía quedan rastros de su pasado uso. _Ser muertos o fueron muertos_.


----------



## gmelean

Hola Peterdg:
Cuando dices "Entonces, entiendo que se puede considerarlo como un arcaismo". Es verdad que puedes reemplazar *se* con *uno* y decir _entonces, entiendo que uno puede considerarlo como un arcaismo_. Pero si mantienes el *se* suena mal. Como te dijo Suggar, tendrías que decir _entonces, entiendo que se puede considerar como un arcaismo _o _entonces, entiendo que puedo considerarlo como un arcaismo _o _entonces, entiendo que ello puede considerarse como un arcaismo.

_Por otra parte, aunque estoy de acuerdo que cuando el autor escribe "ya era muerto" debe ser por la influencia del catalán, entiendo la posibilidad que dice Adolfo Afogutu. Si alguien dice, "cuando oyó su sentencia ya era muerto" indica que ya se consideraba muerto pero que en ese momento no lo estaba evidentemente. Es un juego de palabras donde se violan las reglas para dar cierta intención.


----------



## Rintoul

[
"<<Venga con nosotros, señora, su marido está al hospital>>. Cuando llegamos, ya *era muerto,* el pobre Andreu. Me dijeron que había tenido un accidente, pero yo sé muy bien que lo habían matado los enemigos del Pep Puntxet."

En este fragmento hay otro par de indicios de que el personaje en cuestión tiene por primera lengua el catalán o al menos se ve influido en su habla por ese idioma: "está al hospital", "enemigos del Pep Puntxet"


----------



## Istriano

Me temo que suelo usar siempre (y sólo) _está muerto_ (y no _es muerto_) y _soy feliz_ (y no_ estoy feliz_).
Los españoles hablan así y estoy copiándolos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Rintoul said:


> [
> "<<Venga con nosotros, señora, su marido está al hospital>>. Cuando llegamos, ya *era muerto,* el pobre Andreu. Me dijeron que había tenido un accidente, pero yo sé muy bien que lo habían matado los enemigos del Pep Puntxet."
> 
> En este fragmento hay otro par de indicios de que el personaje en cuestión tiene por primera lengua el catalán o al menos se ve influido en su habla por ese idioma: "está al hospital", "enemigos del Pep Puntxet"



Pienso lo mismo, Mendoza usa frecuentes catalanismos en sus novelas. Al margen del resto de interesantes disquisiciones, tenía razón Agró (#12) hace un par de años.

Saludos


----------



## Irma2011

Peterdg said:


> Siempre he creído que "muerto" iba con estar. He buscado los hilos en este foro que hablan de este tema y en general confirman lo que pensaba (omitiendo los casos límites como "un zombie" o algo parecido)
> 
> Ahora he encontrado esta frase en un libro de Eduardo Mendoza (La verdad sobre el caso Savolta, página 379): añado unas frases para que el contexto resulte claro:
> 
> _"<<Venga con nosotros, señora, su marido está al hospital>>. Cuando llegamos, ya *era muerto,* el pobre Andreu. Me dijeron que había tenido un accidente, pero yo sé muy bien que lo habían matado los enemigos del Pep Puntxet."_
> 
> Del otro lado, Eduardo Mendoza tiene una reputación gramatical intachable así que me pregunto si hay alguna razón aquí para ponerlo así.


 
Desconozco si Eduardo Mendoza está utilizando un catalanismo en este texto, porque no sé catalán, pero creo que el uso de ‘*ser’* con ‘*muerto’* se podría defender sin recurrir a esa lengua. Es cierto que lo común es decir ‘*está muerto’* porque el de ‘muerto’ se considera un ‘estado’, resultado de una acción, pero bien podría tomarse también como una ‘categoría’, igual que ocurre en otros casos en los que se espera el verbo ‘_estar’ _y a veces se encuentra ‘_ser’_. Hace poco se pedía en este mismo foro una explicación para la expresión "_¿*son* frescos estos tomates?"_ Y es que, si clasificamos los elementos de que se trate en ‘grupos’ o ‘categorías’, el verbo ‘ser’ es totalmente adecuado: _“éstos *son* maduros, éstos *son* frescos, éstos (son) del tiempo, éstos (son) de ayer, éstos (son) recogidos en primavera”, etc. etc. _Pienso que eso es lo que puede estar haciendo Mendoza en el párrafo que te trae de cabeza, Peter. La forma, por otro lado, y como dijeron antes otros foreros, tiene un sabor arcaizante que resulta muy atractivo.
 
(Un inciso, yo digo _‘por otro lado’_, no _‘del otro lado’_, pero……).   
 



Peterdg said:


> Entonces, entiendo que *se puede considerarlo como* un arcaismo.





Peterdg said:


> No soy hablante nativo y es posible que esta construcción no se utilice a menudo.


Creo que tu frase es correcta. La culpa la tienen los múltiples significados de ‘se’. En este caso lo primero que interpretamos al oír *‘se puede considerar’* es ‘pasiva refleja’: *‘puede ser considerado’* y por eso nos choca el *‘lo’* que sigue y que hace que tengamos que repensar la frase como impersonal. Supone volver sobre nuestros pasos y eso es incómodo. Incómodo, un tanto chocante, pero correcto, creo yo.
 
Buen día a todos.


----------



## tatula69

"Se puede considerar este asunto como un arcaísmo" 

Efectivamente, pero "era muerto" no significa "estaba muerto". Es el pretérito perfecto y significa "había muerto". "Ser" es el verbo auxiliar y "muerto" es el participio de morir -- no es adjetivo. Por lo tanto, no existe , ni existía, "ella era muerta"... Pero sí existía "ella era muerto" para decir "ella había muerto".


----------

